# Waiting on a rifle



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Well I was going to go the Howa route but decided on the Savage Model 10 Predator Brush .22-250. Unfortunately I have to order direct from Savage through Scheels with a 4-6 week wait. In the meantime I ordered a Leupold new VX2 4-12x50.

I am hoping this gun/scope combo will be fairly decent. I have a new Foxpro Firestorm starring at me ready to go as well. Now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

should be an awesome piece. Grab the shotgun and some #4 buck and go break in the fox pro


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Kelly Hannan said:


> should be an awesome piece. Grab the shotgun and some #4 buck and go break in the fox pro


Kelly believe me I have been thinking about it. But now the snow geese will be here thick this next week, and walleye fishing will kick in. I might get my buddy over with his .22-250 and I will sit with the shotgun.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Walleye, Snow Geese or Coyotes, Hmmmm

Coyotes can wait, LOL
I'll come shoot your Coyotes if you take me Snow Goose and Walleye,


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

I think the Savage will be a way better choice than the howa. Good call on that. Ive shot and owned both and the Savage was better by a long shot. No pun intended :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Isn't Howa somehow connected with Weatherby? If so, I was told by a local Gunsmith that Savage is making barrels for Weatherby.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Isn't Howa somehow connected with Weatherby? If so, I was told by a local Gunsmith that Savage is making barrels for Weatherby.


Howa was actually building barreled actions for other companies (S&W & Weatherby to name a couple).


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I wouldn't touch that scope/rifle combo with a 10ft poll and you pushing.....

At least you got the caliber right!!! 

Only my opinion.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

AdamFisk said:


> I wouldn't touch that scope/rifle combo with a 10ft poll and you pushing.....
> 
> At least you got the caliber right!!!
> 
> Only my opinion.


I like the Leupold scopes. I have a VX3 on my model 70 .270wsm. Super clear and accurate with a 300 yard zero. So I will gladly put a VX2 on a yote rifle. As for the Savage I just want something that will put pelts on the ground. If I was looking for a 1000 yard rifle I would build a custom.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually for a 1000 yard rifle, savage is still there, just talk to Darrel B. and team Savage, or see what the guys running those custom rigs have to say when a factory gun pulls up and defeats them.

You picked correctly there, the scope... Well I didn't care for my vx2, if I bought another leupy, it would be vx3 and up, not that it won't work.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the VX3's as well....

The VX2's, IMO, are way overpriced though. If you could get them in a 30mm tube with a side focus I'd probably like them a little more. The glass in the 2s is OK, but lack anything I'd ever want in a scope. Even on a 22-250 I'd like the option to dial and bang steel out to extended ranges. I got a buddy who swears by the VX2, he holds over out to 400 with it on coyotes with the 22-250. I know he'd out shoot my *** any day of the week, but like I said before, I like options (ie dialing). For the price of a VX2 you could spend a little more and get a lot more IMO.

As far as the Savage deal, that's for another day. They shoot no doubt about it (as good as customs mind you). I'm not brand loyal when it comes to rifles, although I will probably never own a factory Savage. Hate the stocks and triggers, both on Savage and Rem. Rem is easier to replace though.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

C4L said:


> Actually for a 1000 yard rifle, savage is still there, just talk to Darrel B. and team Savage, or see what the guys running those custom rigs have to say when a factory gun pulls up and defeats them.
> 
> You picked correctly there, the scope... Well I didn't care for my vx2, if I bought another leupy, it would be vx3 and up, not that it won't work.


Savage are good accurate guns. I have shot quite a few my friends have from .204 - .30-06. As for the scope I thought about the VX3 but for the size I wanted the price tag was burning my eye balls. I had ordered a Vortex to try out but they kept running out of stock and I got sick of waiting.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

AdamFisk said:


> I like the VX3's as well....
> 
> The VX2's, IMO, are way overpriced though. If you could get them in a 30mm tube with a side focus I'd probably like them a little more. The glass in the 2s is OK, but lack anything I'd ever want in a scope. Even on a 22-250 I'd like the option to dial and bang steel out to extended ranges. I got a buddy who swears by the VX2, he holds over out to 400 with it on coyotes with the 22-250. I know he'd out shoot my a$$ any day of the week, but like I said before, I like options (ie dialing). For the price of a VX2 you could spend a little more and get a lot more IMO.
> 
> As far as the Savage deal, that's for another day. They shoot no doubt about it (as good as customs mind you). I'm not brand loyal when it comes to rifles, although I will probably never own a factory Savage. Hate the stocks and triggers, both on Savage and Rem. Rem is easier to replace though.


You can get the CDS dials for the VX2. As far as the scope I looked at a ton of them. For what I was willing to spend on a minimum of 4-12 power this is what I settled with.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You said you got sick of waiting on a Vortex. What Vortex were you waiting on?

I'd like to try one of the HS series one of these days....


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

AdamFisk said:


> You said you got sick of waiting on a Vortex. What Vortex were you waiting on?
> 
> I'd like to try one of the HS series one of these days....


I was going to try the Viper 6.5-20x50


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nick Roehl said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > You said you got sick of waiting on a Vortex. What Vortex were you waiting on?
> ...


The Vipers aren't bad scopes. Offer a little more features than the comparable Leupolds IMO, but glass is pretty damn close. Same as Monarchs. All 3 of them are right there with each other in glass,,, comes down to what features you want I guess.

Didn't mean to rag on you earlier. I was in the typing mood. You'll like the Savage and Leupy.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

AdamFisk said:


> Nick Roehl said:
> 
> 
> > AdamFisk said:
> ...


Not a big deal man. I like a few different brands of scopes. I have a buddy with a couple Monarchs, my brother has some Vortex, and I keep going back to Leupold. Like you said it just depends what you like and what you are looking for.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I was actually looking at the VX3's last night and didn't realize that for not much more I could get the VX3 4.5-14x40 so I switched the order up. Before I was looking at 50mm but for the increased zoom power I will take the 40mm.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I have the same Savage except left handed.Shoots as well as any custom I own.In fact shoots almost any brand or bullet weight well,not just handloads.
On the other hand,reliability is an issue.Twice yesterday I'm thinking 'triple' but in both cases ended up with a single shot and singles.Gunsmith here I come.(ejector issues).


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

I like savage alot but when it comes to quality I would have went with howa mines a .223 and a real tack driver even with a nightstocker scope. Then agein im not a big bench shooter and i put my guns through some H*ll and never had a problem with the whole set up there just made solid.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What ejector issues are you having? Not much can go wrong with a spring, rod, and a pin. I have seen some examples of extractor issues, but not much on ejectors. As far as quality, you can't go wrong with a Savage. I wouldn't trade my worst Sav for a Howa, although my worst Sav shoots pretty darn well. Never shot a Howa, but have handled a few. They seem to be ok for a basic hunting rifle.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

260,
Just sent you a long PM.(2 actually).Heading to our buddy Sinner soon.  
I agree on the Savages overall though.Very accurate for sure.


----------

